# Spring Herf Saturday April 12th Hamburg PA



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Looking for a start of spring herf.

Cigars International Hamburg, PA
Saturday April 12th at Noon

This location sells snacks and drinks so I will not be able to have the cooler this time.

He had a great turn out last time and hope to have the same this time.

Hope to see you there


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm extremely interested in attending this event!

I'll also likely be hiking part of the AP trail that day, since a section that I'm familiar with is right by there (hopefully the weather plays along), it's gorgeous, and a great spot to perhaps go and have a(nother) cigar after the Herf!?!

I hear there's a real cool gun club in the area as well... so. many. options...

but yes, I will do my best to attend! It would be great to meet some BOTL in person:whoo:


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Great to hear it would love to have you show up.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, it's a couple hours ride each way, but actually this one looks do-able. Scratch me in, Ryan.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Great turnout last time had a few more not in the picture. It was a blast.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Should be able to go


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Likely to also attend right here.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds great I am looking forward to meeting the new puffers and seeing some returning puffers.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in also. It seems I forgot to mention that at some point.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

That's good to hear Rob. My pink shoes would weep otherwise.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Can we work on an official count?

Tombstone
OldSchoolTarheel
GnarlyEggs
Ejewell


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Last time only a few people posted on here that they were going, but a bunch more showed up, but I like your idea.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Can we work on an official count?
> 
> Tombstone
> OldSchoolTarheel
> ...


 @AlliChaparra is going @rapestove is going
At least one other local for sure and maybes from 2 others.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Tombstone said:


> @AlliChaparra is going @rapestove is going
> At least one other local for sure and maybes from 2 others.


Still looking as a "go" on my side, Ryan.



ejewell said:


> Can we work on an official count?
> Tombstone
> OldSchoolTarheel
> GnarlyEggs
> ...


Cigars International Hamburg, PA
Saturday April 12th at Noon


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

AlliChaparra
rapestove
Bondo 440 
Tombstone
OldschoolTarheel
GnarlyEggs (ew, lol)
ejewell

Cigars International Hamburg, PA
Saturday April 12th at Noon

Regardless if more that don't post do show, it will still be good *insert thumbs up emoticon but am too lazy to find it*


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

And if somebody needs a 50-75 count desktop humidor ( glass top style) I have a couple that do not leak. 
Nice, just not worth shipping because shipping will destroy them. But I can bring one down to the herf. 
Contents not included, they're empty now. The trays are gone I used them in my Wineador.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> And if somebody needs a 50-75 count desktop humidor ( glass top style) I have a couple that do not leak.
> Nice, just not worth shipping because shipping will destroy them. But I can bring one down to the herf.
> Contents not included, they're empty now. The trays are gone I used them in my Wineador.


Potentially interested right here. Have interior pics w/o tray? and also asking how much?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

ejewell said:


> AlliChaparra
> rapestove
> Bondo 440
> Tombstone
> ...


: tu (thumbs up) :tu

Still not sure if I'll make it, guess it'll be a pleasant surprise if I'm there. Should know by Saturday...


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

ejewell said:


> Potentially interested right here. Have interior pics w/o tray? and also asking how much?


Free man I don't care. Surprise me. The trays are standard I saw them on Amazon for $9. They look gorgeous inside. Like new. 
It's not like I raised a family of hamsters in the things. I'll bring the best one down.



SeanTheEvans said:


> : tu (thumbs up) .. Should know by Saturday...


Sean hope you make it !


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't know if anyone would be interested but I am bring a few extra cigars along for possible trades. I have a few uf13s a few dirty rats a few aging rooms and a few muwat baitfish and I think a tat or two.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Tombstone said:


> Don't know if anyone would be interested but I am bring a few extra cigars along for possible trades. I have a few uf13s a few dirty rats a few aging rooms and a few muwat baitfish and I think a tat or two.


I'll probably chain smoke cigars at the herf. :lol: I can drag up some 5 vegas if you care. Or if you know what moontrance are, I have some of them. 
Most all else are random singles cause I like buying samplers.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Wife might like a moon trance. I enjoy trying new sticks so if you like to bring some randoms along that would becool.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Tombstone said:


> Wife might like a moon trance. I enjoy trying new sticks so if you like to bring some randoms along that would becool.


Moons are good. Made by CAO. The only infused I'll smoke besides Acids. 
I had one the other day on the porch and my wife commented about the nice aroma and took a puff. A first.

I'll bring a couple for swap


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I will be there around noon and I will probably have a cigar


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just finished that Muwat from Ryan and was thinking that was a good time ! The gang was great company and C.I. setup was pretty cool.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Glad to hear it. Hope everyone had a great time. Looking foward to burning a moontrance soon.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks like a great time, sorry I couldn't make it. Will have to for sure next time around- glad everyone had fun :tu


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Tombstone said:


>


Only one pic taken the whole day? How about letting us know who's who in this pic?


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Only one pic taken the whole day? How about letting us know who's who in this pic?


Why do you want to know who's who? :nono: Is this the first step in stalking us???

I will tell you that I'm wearing black in the picture.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Standing in the back we got
Rapestove, Bondo 440, Tombstone

Sitting back row
Oldskooltarheel, MrRNewman, Gnarlyeggs

Front and center
Ejewell

Behind the camera
Allichaparra


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Why do you want to know who's who? :nono: Is this the first step in stalking us???
> 
> I will tell you that I'm wearing black in the picture.


Not at all Rich from Sayville, NY, who will celebrate his 32nd birthday on November 16th of this year. Whom has been smoking for 2-years and considers the Diesel Unholy Cocktail among his favorite smokes, and enjoys Heineken or Jameson & ginger to wash down a nice meal. Whose favorite aspect of smoking said Diesels is that it makes him look sophisticated. Who also enjoys nude volleyball, skinny skiing and sunbathing in the raw!

Me a stalker? Nah!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Why do you want to know who's who? :nono: Is this the first step in stalking us???
> 
> I will tell you that I'm wearing black in the picture.


Not at all Rich from Sayville, NY, who will celebrate his 32nd birthday on November 16th of this year. Whom has been smoking for 2-years and considers the Diesel Unholy Cocktail among his favorite smokes, and enjoys Heineken or Jameson & ginger to wash down a nice meal. Whose favorite aspect of smoking said Diesels is that it makes him look sophisticated. Who also enjoys nude volleyball, skinny skiing and sunbathing in the raw!

Me a stalker? Nah!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Who also enjoys nude volleyball, skinny skiing and sunbathing in the raw!


Really who does not enjoy such activities.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Not at all Rich from Sayville, NY, who will celebrate his 32nd birthday on November 16th of this year. Whom has been smoking for 2-years and considers the Diesel Unholy Cocktail among his favorite smokes, and enjoys Heineken or Jameson & ginger to wash down a nice meal. Whose favorite aspect of smoking said Diesels is that it makes him look sophisticated. Who also enjoys nude volleyball, skinny skiing and sunbathing in the raw!
> 
> Me a stalker? Nah!


You get all of that stuff right, but screw up my name? Some stalker you are.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> You get all of that stuff right, but screw up my name? Some stalker you are.


:biglaugh:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

To the untrained eye it would appear that your name is Rob. However, as a trained stalker I have learned that it is simply a stage name and that your real name is indeed Rich!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> You get all of that stuff right, but screw up my name? Some stalker you are.


Speak for yourself, pretty sure you are wearing blue jeans in that picture. ;P

Or at least it definitely looks like it.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Only one pic taken the whole day? How about letting us know who's who in this pic?


Well, I took a picture too. But I don't have everybody's names.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

deffiently upset i missed this. I was transfered to a new department where i work and was working crazy hours and had no time to be on here. i am finally back to my old position with day time hours and i missed this. kicking myself in the a## lol. always next time :frusty:


----------



## P8ntbllr234 (Sep 23, 2012)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'm extremely interested in attending this event!
> 
> I'll also likely be hiking part of the AP trail that day, since a section that I'm familiar with is right by there (hopefully the weather plays along), it's gorgeous, and a great spot to perhaps go and have a(nother) cigar after the Herf!?!
> 
> ...


You hike the AT too? Man love me some backpacking. Looking to hike the whole AT at some point, gotta about a 1/4 of it done so far. I hear NH is one of the best states on the AT, should try going up there sometime


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

P8ntbllr234 said:


> You hike the AT too? Man love me some backpacking. Looking to hike the whole AT at some point, gotta about a 1/4 of it done so far. I hear NH is one of the best states on the AT, should try going up there sometime


I might get around to doing the whole thing... in sections. Don't think I could really make time/be well enough to do the whole thing at once, but that might be selling myself short. I actually went backpacking the weekend prior to the 12th, and stayed overnight at Kirkridge shelter, twas a bitter cold overnight for which none of us were really prepared- but fun (and cigars) was still had by all!


----------

